# SSD nur als OS platte



## _hellgate_ (13. September 2010)

Ich brauche ne SSD für mein Betriebssystem.Als HDD kommt eine Samsung F3 zum einsatz, da werden auch die Programme installiert. Die SSD sollte max. 100 euro kosten und um die 30gb haben. Vorallem sehr schnell sollen die lesezeiten sein--> geringere Bootzeit.Gibts da was ordentliches? 

mfg

_hellgate_


----------



## Own3r (13. September 2010)

Also 30GB fürs OS ist schon recht wenig, außer du willst die SSD randvoll machen (nicht so gut!).

Wenn du ~30€ drauflegst, bekommst du eine sehr schnelle 60GB Sandforce SSD !

Wie wäre es dann mit der OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 60GB?


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. September 2010)

Jap 
Dei minimal Aufpreis von 29€ bringt dir die doppelte Kapazität und die schnellste SATA2 SSD für unter 150€ 
Glaub mir es lohnt sich.


----------



## robbe (13. September 2010)

Außerdem solltest du zumindest die wichtigsten Programme auf der SSD installieren. Nur das OS auf der SSD zu installieren bringt nich so sehr viel, schließlich willst du ja auch mit deinen häufig genutzten Programmen schnell arbeiten können.


----------



## dj*viper (13. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Also 30GB fürs OS ist schon recht wenig, außer du willst die SSD randvoll machen (nicht so gut!).
> 
> Wenn du ~30€ drauflegst, bekommst du eine sehr schnelle 60GB Sandforce SSD !
> 
> Wie wäre es dann mit der OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 60GB?



/sign

oder die Corsair F60 (hab die nämlich selber )


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. September 2010)

die vertex is ja viel schneller woooow!


----------



## Own3r (14. September 2010)

Hast du sie dir jetzt bestellt? Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass sie sehr schnell ist. Kein Vergleich mehr zur einer HDD!


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. September 2010)

nene noch nciht wenn dann erst so in 3-4 tagen^^
gibts nix schnelleres aber dafür weniger kapazität?


----------



## Super Grobi (14. September 2010)

Wenn du auf Kohle achten musst, bist du im SSD Laager völlig falsch aufgehoben!

Alles unter 60gb, wobei das schon wenig ist, finde ICH unsinnig!

SG


----------



## 4clocker (14. September 2010)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der normalen Vertex2 und der Vertex2 Extended?


----------



## Super Grobi (14. September 2010)

Die Extended hat mehr Speicher. 60 statt 50 bzw. 120 statt 100gb.

Es wird einfach mehr Speicher frei gegeben, der reserviert war für... da versteh ich nicht genug von!

Auf jedenfall sollen nach und nach alle non Extended zu Extended werden durch ein FW update.

Daher würde ich gleich zur Extended greifen.

SG


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. September 2010)

okay wieso ist denn alles unter 60gb schlecht?

okay ich wollte zuerst eine mit 30gb holen aber die ist iwie nur halb so shcnell wieso denn????


----------



## Own3r (14. September 2010)

Ich rate dir zur Vertex 2 EX 60GB. Eine SSD mit weniger Kapazität würde ich nicht nehmen, da Windows auch "wächst".


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (14. September 2010)

Jap, die extended ist aktueller, die anderen sind eher auslaufmodelle!

ich habe ja auch geschwankt, bei der größe (Abmaße, sowie Kapazität) und beim Hersteller, bin dann bei dieser hier gelandet : OCZ Vertex 2 90GB, 3.5", SATA II (OCZSSD3-2VTX90G) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

^^ist auch die schnelle vertex 2, allerdings im 3,5"-Format (was im Vergleich zur 2,5" ne gute Ecke günstiger ist) und mit 90gb! Meine jetzige Win7x64 Partition ist gute 95gb groß und knapp 15gb sind noch frei, obwohl musik, filme, spiele, etc. schon auf einer anderen partition gelagert werden! 60gb scheint mir wirklich zu wenig, zumal man wohl 20% freilassen sollte, damit die geschwindigkeit nicht in die Knie geht, d.h. dass man dann wohl nur 48gb wirklich nutzen sollte und das wird mir definitiv zu eng  -> für Sony vegas, Photoshop, SolidWorks, Office 2003/2007, etc.
...denn man holt sich ja keine ssd, nur damit windows schneller startet aber alles andere genauso lange braucht...


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. September 2010)

also ich amch denn wen schon drauf:
windows7
paar spiele
internet browser
icq
adobe cs4


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (14. September 2010)

win 7 hat ohne irgendwelche updates schon 16gb besetzt, dann noch die Auslagerungsdatei von win7 und noch ein paar Spiele und schon sind 48gb fix erreicht, zumindest in meinen Augen! Wie viel speicher schluckt cs4 weg?

also lieber jetzt ein wenig mehr investieren als sich in ein paar monaten zu ärgern, nachdem das SP1 erschienen ist und der speed eutlich nachgelassen hat...


----------



## Super Grobi (14. September 2010)

OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> (viel Text)



Hey hey,
die SSD kommt morgen bei mir an. Allerdings gleich als 120GB Version. Die 90iger hatte ich aber auch im Auge.

Hat die ganze Platte wirklich 3,5" oder ist nur ein 3,5" Rahmen verbaut?

SG


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (14. September 2010)

Super Grobi schrieb:


> Hey hey,
> die SSD kommt morgen bei mir an. Allerdings gleich als 120GB Version. Die 90iger hatte ich aber auch im Auge.
> 
> Hat die ganze Platte wirklich 3,5" oder ist nur ein 3,5" Rahmen verbaut?



ich weiß ja nicht, welche platte du dir geholt hast  ich glaube die gibt`s in beiden größen...

ja die 120 ist auch nicht schlecht, hat ein noch besseres €/Gb -Verhältnis!

die 3,5" SSDs werden wohl auch genauso groß sein wie eine normale 3,5" HDD, davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus, meine ist auch noch nicht da


----------



## Super Grobi (14. September 2010)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden!

Natürlich wird die 3,5" SSD so groß sein wie eine normale 3,5" HDD 

Ist die 3,5" SSD tatsächlich 3,5" groß oder sitz eine 2,5" SSD auf einem Adapterrahmen der halt 3,5" groß ist?

SG
,


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. September 2010)

ich glaub eher dass sie wirklich so groß wie 3,5er ist


----------



## stolle80 (15. September 2010)

Tach,tach
ich wollt mir jetz auch mal ne ssd zulegen, extra für crysis und warhead + commendes crysis2, was meint ihr welche , wodrauf soll ich da achten , reichen 30GB oder 60GB aus? und soll ich da nur die spiele drauf installieren oder auch das BS auch?
 Weil ja die Safegames und Profiles speichern die spiele ja unter Dokumente/My Games auf der primären festplatte oder ist das egal ? Und noch ne Frage, ist das dann merklich schneller mit den Texturen nachladen im Spiel  (steht so in der aktuellen PCGH) oder geht die Platte schneller kaputt bzw. wird langsamer weil crysis da ständig neue safegames draufschreibt ?
hab win7 64bit und danke für jede Antwort 
MfG. stolle80


----------



## Own3r (15. September 2010)

Das Schreiben der Savegames macht der SSD nichts aus! Zur Frage, ob die SSD für Spiele besser ist, würde ich sagen, dass es sich nicht lohnt, nur Spiele auf eine SSD laufenzulassen. Es ist viel besser, wenn das OS auf der SSD ist, denn so läuft dein ganzes System schneller. Die Spiele kannst du auf eine seperate HDD installieren, denn diese sind auch schnell genug.


----------



## Super Grobi (15. September 2010)

Ich hab heute meine Vertex 2 120gb eingebaut und mein Windows 7 x64 Ultimate gleich neu installiert. Die nackte Installation des Betriebssystems hat schon 22GB geschluckt! 

Also eine 40GB Platte wäre ein no go!!!

SG

Edit: Mal ein kleines update an die, die glauben 60gb sei genug: Hab nun Mafia 2 und NFS World und natürlich alle Treiber installiert; Noch KEIN Word oder sonstiges Geraffel! Ergebnis: 42GB!


----------



## underloost (15. September 2010)

Super Grobi schrieb:


> Edit: Mal ein kleines update an die, die glauben 60gb sei genug: Hab nun Mafia 2 und NFS World und natürlich alle Treiber installiert; Noch KEIN Word oder sonstiges Geraffel! Ergebnis: 42GB!


Wie ich solche Aussagen liebe. Du klingst so als würden alle User nach ihrer Win7 Installation noch (haufenweise) Spiele auf ihre OS Partition bzw. auf ihre für das OS vorgesehene SSD (denn genau darum geht es laut dem ersten Post hier in dem Thread) installieren. Aber sollte er wirklich viel "große" Software und/oder mehrere Games mit installieren wollen, sollte er natürlich zu einer 80GB oder noch größere SSD greifen.
_*Im Endeffekt muss jedoch jeder selbst wissen für was genau er die SSD nutzen will und seine SSD in einer dementsprechenden Größe kaufen.*_ 
Meine Windowsinstallation z.B. ist nunmehr 7 Monate alt und hat nicht einmal 25GB auf dem Buckel. Rechne ich noch diverse Programme mit (hoch angesetzten 5GB) dazu, komme ich auf mehr oder minder ~30GB. Zieh ich von den ~55 nutzbaren GB einer 60GB SSD nochmal 20% als "notwendige Reserve" zum Leistungserhalt ab, habe ich laut Adam Rise noch 11GB an Speicherplatz zur Verfügung. Für _mich persönlich_ ist daher am Ende der (aktuellen) Rechnung eine 60GB SSD vollkommen ausreichend


----------



## Cey (16. September 2010)

Die Intel X25-V reicht genauso fürs OS und hat das gleiche P/L-Verhältnis wie die 60GB sandforce-dinger, wenn du sparen willst. Mit 60GB kannst dir aber auch dein lieblingsgame noch draufpacken und nachm durchspielen auf die HDD kopieren, würde ich dir empfehlen!


----------



## Super Grobi (16. September 2010)

@Under.... komm mal runter!

SSD ist sinnfrei, wenn man nicht auch seine aktuellen Games mit drauf packt!

Also was los? Nur Windows auf SSD? Bischen dünn, oder?

Ich seh da zumindest anders! Windows UND die aktuellen Games müssen auf eine SSD, sonst ist es sinnlos!

Soll ich Windows 7 auf SSD installieren und die Games auf normale HDD? Wozu gibt man dann soviel Geld aus?

Wenn es einem nur ums schnelle starten des Betriebsystems geht, sollte man sich mal etwas mit dem "Ruhezustand" beschäftigen! Der erspart einem 80 - 120 Euro für eine "Mini-SSD".

SG

p.s.
ich liebe es immer Leute zu sehne, die im Porsche Club mitfahren wollen, aber kein Geld für ein gescheiten Porsche haben


----------



## stolle80 (16. September 2010)

Also mein Win7 nimmt sich auch so ~23 GB Platz, ohne die Auslagerungsdatei, die ist bei mir:
mit 8GB Ram = ca.8 Gb groß
mit 4GB Ram = ca.4 Gb groß

und ich hab nur das OS drauf (ca. 6 Monate alt)+ ein paar programme wie google Earth und nicht der Rede wert mini Anwendungen.

Naja mal einpaar widerherstellungspunkte löschen..

Macht das eigentlich wirklich nichts wenn mann die Pagefile auf eine ssd legt? Die wird doch ständig neu drauf geschrieben und gelöscht oder??
ich meine wegen der Abnutzung der ssd`s-
 ich bleibe dann mal bei meiner 320 GB spinpoint für spiele wenn sich ne ssd da wirklich nicht lohnt


----------



## Own3r (16. September 2010)

Wenn du meinst du brachst keine SSD, dann ist ja gut, aber sag nicht, dass sie sich nicht lohnt !

Sie bringt einen ordentlichen Performanceschub, was die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit erhöht .


----------



## dj*viper (16. September 2010)

jupp, kann ich bestätigen


----------



## stolle80 (16. September 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> ... würde ich sagen, dass es sich nicht lohnt,nur Spiele auf eine SSD laufenzulassen. ..


 


			
				stolle80;2214563... schrieb:
			
		

> ich bleibe dann mal bei meiner 320 GB spinpoint für spiele wenn sich ne ssd da wirklich nicht lohnt


 


Own3r schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst du brachst keine SSD, dann ist ja gut, aber sag nicht, dass sie sich nicht lohnt !


 
Also eine SSD Festplatte lohnt sich nicht ausschließlich für Games da eine HDD auch schnell genug ist sagst DU ja ?


----------



## Own3r (16. September 2010)

Ich würde jetzt mir keine SSD kaufen, die nur für Spiele genutzt wird, da es sich da nicht wirklich lohnt (eventuell schnellere Ladezeiten).

Ich würde mir aber eine SSD kaufen, um das OS darauf zu installieren, da es sich die SSD dafür richtig lohnt. Dann kann man immernoch ein Spiel auf der SSD installieren und die Performance testen.

Aber wenn dein OS schnell genug ist, dann kannst du bei deiner HDD bleiben - "früher" haben die ja auch ausgereicht !


----------



## stolle80 (16. September 2010)

alles klar 
hab win7 lLeistungsindex von 5,8...(von 7,9).
nur wegen der HDD!! lohnt es sich da eine SSD ?
bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, meine merk mann da was?
und stimmt das dass dei hdd`s mit der Zeit an Leistung verlieren?, sprich Abnutung ,Verschleiss sind ja mechanisch
MfG. stolle


----------



## Own3r (16. September 2010)

Also normale HDDs haben im (nichtssagenden ) Leistungsindex 5,9 

Also wenn du auf schnelle Bootzeiten und Programmstarts wert legst, dann ist die SSD richtig für dich!

Ich brauche ca. 20 sek. für den Windowsstart (nach POST Screen).


----------



## _hellgate_ (16. September 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen was TRIM ist?
und wie ist die "Agility" (60Gb) serie von OCZ , die würd ich wenn sie gut ist heute bestellen...
oder die vertex 2??


----------



## Own3r (16. September 2010)

Wenn schon, dann die Agility 2! Aber ich würde zur Vertex 2 greifen, da sie noch eine etwas bessere (schnellere) Firmware hat.

Zu TRIM:
Solid State Drive ? Wikipedia


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (18. September 2010)

die 90gb-2,5"-extended-variante der vertex 2 hat nen ordentlichen preissturz erlebt, ist jetzt auf dem Niveau der 90gb-3,5"-variante 
Und das allerwichtigste - sie ist lieferbar 

OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 90GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE90G) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## _hellgate_ (18. September 2010)

gut hab die vertex-2 von ocz mit 60 Gb bestellt dakeschön für die tipps..
Montag-Dienstag kommt sie an. bin schon gespannt was sie alles leistet


----------



## _hellgate_ (23. September 2010)

So läuft perfekt! bzw arbeitet perfekt^^
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit ist nach 27 Sekunden startbereit


----------



## Own3r (23. September 2010)

So solls sein! 

Viel Spaß mit der SSD


----------



## Super Grobi (23. September 2010)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> So läuft perfekt! bzw arbeitet perfekt^^
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit ist nach 27 Sekunden startbereit



Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam 

Das schlimme ist ja, das man sich da so schnell dran gewöhnt! Ist so wie mit einem neuen großen TV Gerät oder LCD Monitor.... erstmal WOW und nach 2 Tagen ist es völlig normal und man hat kein WOW mehr.

SG


----------



## roheed (24. September 2010)

Ja das ist leider fast mit allem so^^
Alles super geil bis man sich nach wenigen tagen erst mal dran gewöhnt hat.

Aber wär ja auch schlimm wenn man nach 2 jahren immer noch 
bei jedem start denk, geil ist meine SSD schnell XD

Da hilft nur eins, hockt euch vor nen rechner wo das booten 
wieder 3 min dauert dann weißt schnell wieder was du an der ssd hast ^^


----------



## Own3r (24. September 2010)

Also ich freue mich jedes mal beim Booten, dass es ruckzuck geht


----------



## _hellgate_ (24. September 2010)

ja aeben^^ vorallem weil wir 3 weitere rechner haben aber der hier halt der schnellste ist und deswegen werd ich mich wohl nie dran gewöhnen, was aber nicht heißen muss das es ja schlecht ist  ganz im gegenteil

so 27 sekunden immernoch trotz all den startprogrammen ist doch top oder?

edit: hab einen Phenom 2 X4 945 @ 3GHz jedoch taktet der manchmal auf 800mhz runter (AMD cool´n´quiet) wenn ich das abschalten würde, würde ich dann scheller in windows reinkommen?
kann man eigetnlicha usstellen dass diese komische liste die nachdem man den pc eingeschaltet hat, wo alles über den pc steht ram, cpu, laufwerke und jede menge anderer krimskrams....


----------



## roheed (24. September 2010)

du hast immer noch das geilste profilbild hier im forum XD
selber erweitert? XD

Nein, das weiße zeug auf dem Schwarzen hintergrund kommt
noch aus der Steinzeit der PC geschichte und kann nicht ausgemacht werden!
Nennt sich übrigens Bios POST (Power-on self-test ...oder hier )

In zeiten von SSD und co wärs echt mal cool, wenn sie den ganzen mist
entlich mal erneuern. Im prinzip hat sich in der hinsicht die letzten 20 jahre nicht mehr viel getan!

27s ist nicht schlecht und auch voll ok, bei mir braucht er allerdings nur 12s bis zum anmeldeschirm und dann nochmal ca. 5s bis alles fertig ist.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (24. September 2010)

Sooo - meine Vertex 2 mit 90gb verrichtet nun auch voller tatendrang ihren dienst in meinem Gehäuse!

ich muß sagen, ich bin hellauf begeistert! 

roheed  -wie heißt dennd as programm, mit dem ich einmal die geschwindigkeit testen kann!? -> so wie es als dein avatar abgebildet ist?


----------



## hwk (24. September 2010)

OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> Sooo - meine Vertex 2 mit 90gb verrichtet nun auch voller tatendrang ihren dienst in meinem Gehäuse!
> 
> ich muß sagen, ich bin hellauf begeistert!
> 
> roheed  -wie heißt dennd as programm, mit dem ich einmal die geschwindigkeit testen kann!? -> so wie es als dein avatar abgebildet ist?



Crystal Disk Mark....


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (24. September 2010)

hwk schrieb:


> Crystal Disk Mark....


 
okay, danke


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (24. September 2010)

so - habe den benchmark mal durchlaufen lassen, komme aber beim lesen und schreiben nicht mal über 150mb/s... wodran kann das liegen?

diesen intel rapid storage driver - kann ich den auch für mein mainboard benutzen? (siehe signatur)

woran sehe ich ob ich überhaupt intel-sata II - ports besitze?


----------



## roheed (24. September 2010)

Meine SSD ist auch nicht arg viel schneller....
hier meine bench einer Corsair Force F80




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stell mal CDM auf "Fill with zero"  [Datei--> Test Daten usw]
WEnn du dann auf die gleichen werte kommst ist alles OK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: nein den Intel treiber kannst und darfst du nicht installieren!
WArum ? Ganz einfach, geht nur mit Intel Boards/chipsatz und du hast ja ein AMD board.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (24. September 2010)

hey roheed - nun komme ich auf folgende Werte... so ganz befriedigen die mich aber immernoch nicht...

^^gerade bei "4K QD32" 
hab das neueste BIOS und die chipsatztreiber von der ASROCKseite drauf, die SSD steckt im Port 1 und das mit den Inteltreibern lasse ich lieber mal... Habe mich nämlich schon gewundert, da meine SB und NB beide von AMD sind... na das wäre ja was geworden...

ja was kann man da noch machen?


----------



## roheed (24. September 2010)

wieso nicht?^^
hast doch fast die gleichen werte, die paar mb hin oder her liegen schon in der messtoleranz.

Also grundsetzlich gilt, SSD an port 0/1 je nachdem was bei dir der erste ist 
und ganz wichtig, AHCI an im Bios...Anhand deiner werte würde ich aber sagen das du das schon an hast


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (24. September 2010)

Jap, AHCI ist an! Port 1 ist bei mir der erste, da hängt sie dran...

Was genau ist denn "4K QD32" und warum weicht das so ab?

na also um ein paar mb will ich mich jetzt auch nicht streiten, möchte das einfach nur alles gut konfigurieren und das beste rausholen, teuer genug war sie ja, die kleine


----------



## roheed (24. September 2010)

also 4k steht für die größe der blöcke, sprich 4KB
und das QD32 steht für die "threads" der blöcke...

Mit anderen worten, die SSD bekommt 32 anfragen parallel von 4kb großen Dateien!
Da eine SSD theoretisch unendlich viele anfragen auf einmal abarbeiten kann ist 
dieser wert um welten besser als der test mit einzelnen 4kb anfragen hintereinander.
(eine zeile drüber)

Dieser test ist sehr CPU/Controller lastig, und ich bin mal so dreißt zu behauptet das Intel CPU's
etwas schneller sind als die von AMD 




> Im 4K-QD32-Test wird mit 32 gleichzeitigen Anfragen gearbeitet.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (24. September 2010)

^^ein ganz übeles gerücht ist das 

mein 945er ist doch schon auf 3,5 GHz 

aber mal abgesehen davon, das mein board ja auch nicht unbedingt das beste zu sein scheint, meinst du, dass ich mit den ergebnissen zufrieden sein kann!?


----------



## roheed (24. September 2010)

ich seh grad, dass AS SSD Benchmark sogar 64 Anfragen auf einmal auf die SSD loslässt!
Kommt aber in der Praxis nicht mal beim Booten vor. Wenn du ne Datenbank betreiben würdest
in ner Firma mit 200 mitarbeitern kann man es vlt. sogar hinbekommen^^

Ja die sache ist etwas komplizierter als es scheint...
ne ssd hängt von so vielen dingen ab, CPU, Ram und vorallem SB/NB!
Hab mich mal bei Corsair direkt schlau gemacht...
Und die meinten weil ich "nur" nen ICH9 Controller hab taktet sich die SSD sogar runter
weil der Busspeed zu langsam ist und es sonst zu lags kommen würde^^

Also du kannst auf jeden fall zufrieden sein! Wenn du nicht grad deine Hardware wechseln 
willst wirst nichts mehr rausholen können. 

Post mal pls. noch nen Screenshot von CDM im Normalen modus


_*EDIT:*_
Doch es gibt sogar ne billigere Lösung^^fällt mir grad wieder ein...
Du hollst dir nen SATA controller für den PCI-E Bus. Kostet ca. 50 € und könnte ne steigerung bringen. 
Aber da die SSD auch schon so saugeil abgeht hat ich kein bock mir nen extra besseren controller zu kaufen

_*EDIT 2.0:*_
Ich hab sogar mit normalen takt also ohne OC bessere werte auf der SSD als OC auf 3.2GHZ!
WEiß nicht ob das bei AMD auch so ist, aber zumindest hat es mir schön gezeigt wie empfindlich die SSD 
auf einen nicht so sauberen Systembus reagiert


----------



## _hellgate_ (24. September 2010)

also wieso brauchst du nur 17 sekunden?! ich brauche 10 sekunden mehr -.-.... dieser Biospost nervt mich so!


----------



## roheed (24. September 2010)

nicht nur dich^^ Das bios braucht bei mir mittlerweile auch länger 
als Win7 start. Deshalb...Ändert das entlich liebe MB hersteller XD

so das hab ich alles gemacht um den Boot zu verkürzen: (Mein zitat)



> Moin moin^^
> 
> Ich kann nur von meinem System reden,
> ob sich das ganze bei euch auch so kraß auswirkt weiß ich nicht!
> ...


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2010)

@OBI-Hoernchen

Deine Werte sind völlig normal! Kein Grund zur Sorge, am Anfang hatte ich auch Panik mit der SSD.


----------



## _hellgate_ (25. September 2010)

so hab jz 25 sekunden


----------



## ReaCT (25. September 2010)

OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> hey roheed - nun komme ich auf folgende Werte... so ganz befriedigen die mich aber immernoch nicht...
> 
> ^^gerade bei "4K QD32"
> hab das neueste BIOS und die chipsatztreiber von der ASROCKseite drauf, die SSD steckt im Port 1 und das mit den Inteltreibern lasse ich lieber mal... Habe mich nämlich schon gewundert, da meine SB und NB beide von AMD sind... na das wäre ja was geworden...
> ...



dasmit den 4k Blöcken ist deshalb problematisch, da der SF-1200 Kontroller nur schlecht mit kompromierten Daten zurechtkommt.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (25. September 2010)

naja, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dan hat die corsair ja auch nen sandforce 1200 drin!?


----------



## roheed (25. September 2010)

Ja nicht nur die Corsair haben zur zeit den SF 12XX controller drin...
OCZ, Gskill und noch viele mehr setzen den ein, weil er einer der besten zur zeit ist...



> dasmit den 4k Blöcken ist deshalb problematisch, da der SF-1200 Kontroller nur schlecht mit kompromierten Daten zurechtkommt.


Deine aussage ist ansich richtig, der Sandforce controller bricht am speed sehr stark ein wenn die daten nicht komprimierbar sind! Aber das hat relativ wenig mit den 4k blöcken zu tun. 

nochmal im detail :

1. der SF controller komprimiert die daten "on-the-fly", 
braucht unteranderem deswegen keinen extra cache wie Intel Postville zb.

2. Wenn man CDM bencht jagt er voll Random werte auf die SSD
--> Folglich kann der SF controller recht schlecht komprimieren und ist deswegen 
welten von den Hersteller angaben entfernt!

3. Wenn man jetzt CDM z.b. auf "fill with zero" umstellt jagt er nur noch "nuller" auf die SSD.
--> Folglich kann der SF controller diese daten bestens komprimieren und deswegen kommt man auf die Hersteller angaben von ca. 280mb/s read write

4. Atto wird von den hersteller gerne zum "angeben" genommen, 
weil das Tool von werk aus die SSD auch nur mit nuller füllt.

Man bedenke, ATTO stammt aus der zeit von den guten alten HDD, 
denen war es recht wurst ob man nuller oder einser auf die platten schreibt.
Sie mußte im gegensatz zum SF controller so oder so bit für bit auf die platte schreiben. 
Der SF controller schreibt praxtisch nur den komprimierten Teil in die Flash zellen!
Er "packt" quasi alles bevor gespeichert wird! Und das gepackte sachen weniger speicher brauchen
kennt ja normal jeder von RAR, Winzip , MP3 , jpg und co


----------



## _hellgate_ (25. September 2010)

ich hätte noch ne frage  unzwar habe ich gehört dass aquamark sehr von der schelligkeit der festpaltte abhängig ist... gibts es eine version von aquamark für windows 7?


----------



## roheed (25. September 2010)

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, einfach mal googlen...
Aber sicher wird auch noch die Vista version auf Vista 2.0 ähm sry Win7^^ laufen.

Hier nochmal meine erklärung warum ATTO so gute werte liefert und CDM oder AS SSD Tool
so zusammenbrechen was die Messwerte betrifft. Alle angaben ohne gewähr auf richtigkeit XD
Und natürlich ist das eine recht einfache darstellung, aber so bzw. so ähnlich läuft es in 
den SSDs mit SF controllern ab. Und die 50 mb/s sind zum einfacheren rechnen abgerunden worden. 
In der realität liegt dieser wert irgendwo zwischen 50 und 70 mb/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Praxis sieht das ganze dann ca. so aus....

1. Komprimierbare Daten :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Nicht komprimierbare Daten da RND :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieses verhalten kann auch jeder theoretisch selber nachprobieren....
Es ist einer SSD nämlich nicht egal ob man 4MB große Mp3 files kopiert (nicht mehr komprimierbar)
oder einfach nur 4MB große Textdateien gefüllt mit einem und den selben Buchstaben (sehr gut Komprimierbar)

Hab mir mal einen ordner (3 GB) gemacht nur mit Textdateien (*.txt) und den von Desktop auf Desktop umkopiert!
Dabei bin ich teilweise auf wahnwizige 800mb/s gekommen was meine theorie deweiteren untermauert hat.


----------



## _hellgate_ (29. September 2010)

wieso kommen diese biosdaten aber nicht bei der festpaltte von miener schwester, also auf ihrem laptop--> dadurch spart sie locker 5 sekunden


----------



## roheed (30. September 2010)

kann gut sein das sie AHCI aus hat!
Wenn HDD/SSD im IDE modus rennen taucht das zusätzliche Bios
des Controllers nicht auf beim Booten.

Das Spart zwar zeit, aber die verlierst im alltag wieder dadurch, 
das deine SSD ein bischen langsamer ist im IDE als im AHCI mode


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2010)

Ja Aquamark läuft auch noch mit win7 64 Bit, brauchs allerdings den Patch aber nicht den wo nur die .dll datei dabei ist sondern den mit der .exe Datei, dann läuft der wie geschmiert.


----------



## _hellgate_ (30. September 2010)

ich find den nicht -.-


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2010)

Ok, warte ich such mal, ist schon ne Weile her, moment.
edit: Rechts auf langsamer Download, dann brauchst du dich nicht zu regestrieren und die 1.6MB sind dennoch in 10Sekunden geladen. Einfach die Dateien ins Verzeichniss von Aquamark kopieren.
http://rapidshare.com/#!download|19|128704894|AquaMark3_Vista_X64-Patch.zip|1628
Du kannst auch die .exe Datei in 3DMark03 umbenennen dann bekommst du mehr Punkte.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2010)

das ist aber so nen heißes pflaster hier im forum links zu patches zu posten^^
am besten schnell DL und dann löschen bevor es ärger gibt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2010)

Hat keiner mehr die Rechte für den alten Bench, Firma ist pleite schon lang, auserdem ist es nicht illegal. Geht ja net ums freischallten sonder nur das es unter win7 64 Bit läuft.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2010)

ich will ja auch kein fass aufmachen, weils mir eigentlich egal ist ...
aber als moderator würd ich denoch stutzig werden wenn ich schon 
allein rapidshare lese


----------

